# Lipo question?



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Can any old style truck or buggy run on lipo? im a vintage collector but i have my sc10 and going to go back to racing even on my sc10 is running on brushed motor,but do i have to start over from scratch? or can i keep the radio thas on it?or just go brushless on it and just modify it from the ground up?Whats everyones take on it.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I love my sc10 and through research i see that i can do it without changing radio gear but what else would have to be changed?tranny,gears,and others....?


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Nothing should need to be changed. (Assuming you will be switching from a 6 cell nimh battery to a 2 cell lipo). You will actually have slightly less voltage so it will be easier on the car (gears etc.). Just make sure you charge the lipo correctly (not in nimh mode).


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thats another issue i dont have a charger that can charge a lipo just nimh i have power supplys so thats not an issue where or what do i go about obtaining one?


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

TamiyaKing said:


> Thats another issue i dont have a charger that can charge a lipo just nimh i have power supplys so thats not an issue where or what do i go about obtaining one?


hobbypartz.com


----------



## smoeke (Aug 15, 2009)

make sure you have an esc with cutoff voltage if you run lipo.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I was looking at the esc's and lipo chargers and also the batteries it almost seems to me the amount of money i put into my sc10 i can almost buy a truck already set up for it.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

TamiyaKing said:


> I was looking at the esc's and lipo chargers and also the batteries it almost seems to me the amount of money i put into my sc10 i can almost buy a truck already set up for it.


You'd have to buy the chargers & batteries anyway. I don't remember seeing many new trucks that come with a LiPo battery and LiPo charger.

If you are running a mild brushed motor (15T or higher is what they recommend), you could get a Castle Sidewinder V2 ESC and use it in brushed mode. That has a built-in LiPo cutoff. Plus, if/when you want to upgrade to brushless, you already have a brushless ESC.

You can find Sidewinder V2s new for from $45 to $60.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Just looked it up thats a awesome piece of info ill end up starting the lipo-brushless upgrade to my sc10 over the next week thanks for the info.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

HEY T/K , how are you doing with this so far? Any updates for us ?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Nothing yet i have to get a new chassis for the sc10 first i T-Boned it into a fence pole it still works but cracked the chassis and busted the nerf bar its an easy fix.Came in too hot on a turn and bang im still tied up on finishing my sand scorcher and my new build the avante.


----------

